# Board Use?



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

I currently ride an Option "GT" board...this is only my second season and I bought it to learn on. I'm wondering if it will work for learning basic park stuff like boxes and rails...maybe a few small kickers. I'm 5-7 135 with size 8.5 boots...the board is a 148 reg width board...I've got it matched up with Ride EX bindings...will this enable me to learn and upgrade later or should I look into a different board now?


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

you can learn on any board... get the edges beveled to 2degrees so you reduce edge catcheds on the rails and boxes and you should be straight


----------

